# Pre Workout Samples



## Gibbons (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey im looking to get a good pre workout supplement, is their any samples avalable from the sponsors so I can see which one suits me best. I have tried assault and jack 3d before and neither really did much for me.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

We have a whole section of samples here (Supplement Samples - Click). I'm sure some of the other sponsors do to from rough memory. We also send a free sample with every order, and a sample of the popular new Warrior Blaze if you use code *BLAZEME* at checkout  Hope that helps.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Ask jw390898, may be able to get a NTKTS sample from him.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

We have met rx amped, superpump max and sci mx xplode - if you order a few amped samples on our site and write "1 of each" in the notes section we will give you a selection. Alternatively you do get a free sample with every order if you are only interested in one then you could buy a magazine or shaker etc.


----------



## wiganwarrior (Feb 2, 2013)

Did you have any joy with preworkout samples?? Im looking to sample a few myself.


----------

